# H Audio Ebony Review



## pneffkell (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok so this is my first review but I am so impressed with this driver that I had to put something up.

this weekend I swapped out my ID OEMs for a set of the new H Audio Ebony drivers. At first glance I was a little concerned as the ID OEMs have a huge magnet on the back and they weigh a ton. The ebony is a much small magnet. I installed them in my doors and connected them to my Arc KAR amp, tweeked the gain and took a long drive. After about 30 minutes of not listening very closely I put in one of the Focal Demo disks and started to listen away. They sounded very good. nice overall balance of sounds and clean crisp lower end notes. At that point I had gotten to my destination so my first impression was pretty good. After a couple hours I hopped back in the car and and headed home. In one of the songs I started to hear this faint noise that I had never heard before, at first I thought it was something wrong with the car but no, it was minute sonic details of the song that the Ebony was reproducing perfectly. Details that were lost with the ID OEMs. I am not saying the ID OEMs are not great speakersl,they are fabulous, what I am saying is that the Ebonys are a notch higher in detail and percision and they are a nice match to my Seas Lotus tweets. I was so impressed with the H-Audio speakers that I canceled my order for a set of the DLS 3" domed mids and ordered a pair of the H-audio trinity mids. I look forward to getting these in and give another review.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the review and I truly glad you pleased with the Ebony's. It will get in better when we work on deadening up the doors and getting the Ebony's broken in a bit more so that mid-bass kick can come thru without a problem. The Ebony's love a well dampen door.

Also guys Patrick has some great fab skills. He is a little humble about it, but he has some skills. I welcome him to Team H-Audio. 

Once we get the kicks done for the Trinity, he will have an amazing sounding system that will be a contender in the lanes.

Ha Patrick get that H-Audio Avator under your name.LOL 

You have an email!


----------



## pneffkell (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. I am only an minor league player around here but I know my system will be fantastic when finished. Marks a great guy and I love his attention to detail. If he does work for you it will be top notch.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

pneffkell said:


> Ok so this is my first review but I am so impressed with this driver that I had to put something up.
> 
> this weekend I swapped out my ID OEMs for a set of the new H Audio Ebony drivers. At first glance I was a little concerned as the ID OEMs have a huge magnet on the back and they weigh a ton. The ebony is a much small magnet. I installed them in my doors and connected them to my Arc KAR amp, tweeked the gain and took a long drive. After about 30 minutes of not listening very closely I put in one of the Focal Demo disks and started to listen away. They sounded very good. nice overall balance of sounds and clean crisp lower end notes. At that point I had gotten to my destination so my first impression was pretty good. After a couple hours I hopped back in the car and and headed home. In one of the songs I started to hear this faint noise that I had never heard before, at first I thought it was something wrong with the car but no, it was minute sonic details of the song that the Ebony was reproducing perfectly. Details that were lost with the ID OEMs. I am not saying the ID OEMs are not great speakersl,they are fabulous, what I am saying is that the Ebonys are a notch higher in detail and percision and they are a nice match to my Seas Lotus tweets. I was so impressed with the H-Audio speakers that I canceled my order for a set of the DLS 3" domed mids and ordered a pair of the H-audio trinity mids. I look forward to getting these in and give another review.


Was midbass output comparable to the IDs?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan (Slade1274) went from ID OEM drivers to the Ebony - he might be able to weigh in as well.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Was midbass output comparable to the IDs?


without a doubt. They make the IDs feel like they are playing 8/10ths.... and they do it with more detail and "realism".

I had to go back an re-deaden the door and kill the plastic panel resonance that wasn't there with the IDs.... unreal results when you take into consideration the preconceived notions of midbass performance based on the opinion of the appearance.


----------



## pneffkell (Jan 2, 2009)

First off these speakers do have a long work in time. I have heard 30hrs. In my experience on first install they seems a little lighter on the mid bass but about 5 hours in they are at least equal if not a slight bit better and the detail is night and day.


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

How much do a pair of Ebony's go for?


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

Howdy, need some info on the link below. Are these the same products?Does it seem like a good deal?

(edited)


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

billg1230 said:


> How much do a pair of Ebony's go for?


Also wondering this as well.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

$205 a pair iirc. If u google H-audio Ebony there is a link with pricing.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Robb said:


> Also wondering this as well.


Stereo Clarity H-Audio Products 

Got a pair of these on Friday...I'm quite excited to see how they perform


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

$249 is MSRP though 

What can Mark do for us DIYMA members is the question...


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Robb said:


> $249 is MSRP though
> 
> What can Mark do for us DIYMA members is the question...


Don't know if he can cut discounts...PM him maybe 

I got mine from someone here, new, for quite a bit less, though I'm not sure how much he paid initially.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Robb said:


> $249 is MSRP though


You gotta pay if you wanna play.

Hell, I paid that much for a slightly used pair (20 hours at most) HAT L6's, and those retail for $460 a pair! I don't mind shelling out a little extra cash for quality, that is if I have it at the time.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice review, but it has me wondering something now.

It seems that everyone that has tried the Ebony's likes them, & says the midbass has a good presence. I looked at the specs & it only has an Xmax of 3.75mm.

So does this mean the whole Xmax/midbass relationship might be a little over-hyped?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

So who gets my props for putting the terminals at the precise angle where they hit the door sheet metal on a 3/4" spacer? 

Honestly...well put together speaker, shallow, plenty of mounting holes...but seriously? Couldn't have used a spring terminal or bend the terminals at a 90 degree angle instead of a 45?

I don't particularly want to heat and bend the terminals and risk breaking them, nor get a saw out and notch the door. For a speaker that's supposed to be mounted in the door...which 90% of us mount to a 3/4" baffle first...and is a straight drop in for 6.5" drivers (_one of the main reasons I bought them_)...this shouldn't be something to take into consideration halfway through an install...

I know this is *Do It Yourself* Mobile Audio but terminals hitting the door! Come on...who was asleep at the wheel on that one?

Rant over. Time to go heat and bend some brand new speaker terminals!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Robb said:


> $249 is MSRP though
> 
> What can Mark do for us DIYMA members is the question...


$249 is MSRP but keep in mind that the price on my site includes shipping in the USA. H-Audio thrives on it's dealer networks and I (as the only online dealer) am really just here to make sure those who don't have a dealer local to them can source these wonderful drivers. It's because of this I don't want to undercut any local dealers by selling 'cheaply' online.




ryan s said:


> So who gets my props for putting the terminals at the precise angle where they hit the door sheet metal on a 3/4" spacer?
> 
> Honestly...well put together speaker, shallow, plenty of mounting holes...but seriously? Couldn't have used a spring terminal or bend the terminals at a 90 degree angle instead of a 45?
> 
> ...


Ryan, if you set the driver in the mounting hole at an angle (terminals first) and then lower the other side in you shouldn't have a problem. I have them on a 3/4" baffle in my truck and I haven't had any problems.

And take advantage of the numerous mounting holes. I used all of them to help put even pressure on the basket in the highest number of places.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ x2 when I was running them. No clearance issues at all with a 3/4 baffle.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Ryan, if you set the driver in the mounting hole at an angle (terminals first) and then lower the other side in you shouldn't have a problem. I have them on a 3/4" baffle in my truck and I haven't had any problems.
> 
> And take advantage of the numerous mounting holes. I used all of them to help put even pressure on the basket in the highest number of places.


The issue in my car is threefold:

1. The top and bottom of the mounting hole are "flat" like a "truncated" speaker.
2. The bigger issue is the metal is "rolled" inward from the factory. It's nice n strong, unfortunately, right on the edge.
3. The stock opening is only ~5 1/2", but the cutout is only maybe 1/8" wider than the outgoing mids. Almost identical in size and the others dropped right in with a spacer.

I bent the terminals a tad, and put some weather stripping on the back, standing it off the door a little.

Still, I'll have to solder some wire on the "back" of the terminals and heat shrink over that.


slade1274 said:


> ^ x2 when I was running them. No clearance issues at all with a 3/4 baffle.


I'd love to see the block mounted flush with the basket like my MBQs...or just 1/4" further in towards the magnet than they are now...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Ahhh, so it's a problem with the door and not the driver is what you're saying?  lol

Bending the terminals should be ok. You might also try nudging the baffle in the opposite direction before tightening it down. Not sure exactly what you're dealing with but it seems like it could help a bit.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry if this post is a bit off topic, but a lot of H-Audio users seem to be posting here. Has anyone played around with the Enigma Lfs tweeters yet? (the one designed for 2 way). 

And sorry if I completely missed it somewhere, I haven't been reading the forum for a while as I've been incredibly busy this past month.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

That tweeter is still not released yet.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

fish said:


> Nice review, but it has me wondering something now.
> 
> It seems that everyone that has tried the Ebony's likes them, & says the midbass has a good presence. I looked at the specs & it only has an Xmax of 3.75mm.
> 
> So does this mean the whole Xmax/midbass relationship might be a little over-hyped?


No I think it is because the 3.75mm x-max is just the 70% BL point, whereas x-mech is much further down the line. The speaker has good restorative mechanical force from a well-designed, IB-specific suspension, which of course works well in a car door.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

ryan s said:


> So who gets my props for putting the terminals at the precise angle where they hit the door sheet metal on a 3/4" spacer?
> 
> Honestly...well put together speaker, shallow, plenty of mounting holes..*.but seriously? Couldn't have used a spring terminal or bend the terminals at a 90 degree angle instead of a 45?*
> 
> ...


Well I didn't do anything that would not help the sonics of the driver. I never liked all the added low grade metal of push terminals, that may or may not degrade the signal. At the same time it adds cost and added cost for me is add cost for the end user not a good thing IMHO. 

But believe me it is something i did think about long and hard. But looking at raw drivers like Scan and Seas made me ask myself " So way don't these guys do it. Because it adds no benefits, just adds cost.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Ahhh, so it's a problem with the door and not the driver is what you're saying?  lol
> 
> Bending the terminals should be ok. You might also try nudging the baffle in the opposite direction before tightening it down. Not sure exactly what you're dealing with but it seems like it could help a bit.


lol :surprised:

The baffle was already "finished" at the point when I discovered the terminals touching the door, unfortunately. The speaker had to be pretty well centered to fit into the door and behind the panel. A little bending should have given it enough space.


H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Well I didn't do anything that would not help the sonics of the driver. I never liked all the added low grade metal of push terminals, that may or may not degrade the signal. At the same time it adds cost and added cost for me is add cost for the end user not a good thing IMHO.
> 
> But believe me it is something i did think about long and hard. But looking at raw drivers like Scan and Seas made ask myself " So way don't these guys do it. Because it adds no befits, add cost.


Flipping them from the surround side to the magnet side would have been enough. Unsoldering them from the tinsels and doing just that crossed my mind :surprised:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> But believe me it is something i did think about long and hard. But looking at raw drivers like Scan and Seas made ask myself " So way don't these guys do it. Because it adds no befits, add cost.


Actual engineering over marketing-induced bling in car audio?

Dude, what are you thinking?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> Actual engineering over marketing-induced bling in car audio?
> 
> Dude, what are you thinking?


My point excatly!!!!!!!!!

O, I really need to start proofing reading my post before I hit submit. WOW:blush:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> My point excatly!!!!!!!!!
> 
> O, I really need to start proofing reading my post before I hit submit. WOW:blush:


Don't worry Mark, most of us have the decoder ring for you style of "Engrish". :laugh:


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

ugh, I STILL haven't installed mine yet. I'm such a lazy ass.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> Don't worry Mark, most of us have the decoder ring for you style of "Engrish". :laugh:


LOL






kvndoom said:


> ugh, I STILL haven't installed mine yet. I'm such a lazy ass.


Slacker


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I love my set in my Tribute, definitely wouldn't mind another set in the Acura TL. The Mpyre's didn't fit (and I sold them on), so I learned a sobering lesson about measuring before buying.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

fourthmeal any pics? what kind of baffle did you use?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

orion1998_1 said:


> fourthmeal any pics? what kind of baffle did you use?


Which vehicle? The Tribute (which has a set of Ebony's), or the TL (which I'm still trying to figure out.)

The Tribute doesn't have room in the door for full 3/4" baffles so I used ~1/4-3/8" hardwood ply, and heavily deadened the door inside, out, and on the baffle to keep it solid. The door metal was _ever so slightly_ trimmed with a jigsaw to get the big frame in the door just right. Then I rolled closed-cell foam from Don (SDS) around in a big circle around the speaker, and glued that to to door. That provides the seal against the door panel to funnel all the sound to the cabin through the factory speaker opening.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

the tribute, will they fit witthout trimming the metal?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

orion1998_1 said:


> the tribute, will they fit witthout trimming the metal?



Not quite. Needed about 1/8" on both sides of the (5x7) opening. but it was quick and painless.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

same doors as my 03 escape?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

orion1998_1 said:


> same doors as my 03 escape?



Slightly diff. Here's my pic album:

http://2008tributepics.shutterfly.com/


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> That tweeter is still not released yet.


Any ETA on the availability of the Enigma Lfs?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

mSaLL150 said:


> Any ETA on the availability of the Enigma Lfs?



The Enigma Lfs is still a bit out. As soon as I have a prototype that does everything I would like for it to do, I will be able to give a better ETA. 

There were a few set backs on a few products, because of an unforeseen and unexpected parting of companies. All for the best as we have some truly great products on the way to the market. Believe me when I say this; We at H-Audio are doing our best to ensure you have the best product for your hard earned money and continue to give you a product that will compete and/or exceed products costing 2-3 times our products. 

No Bling, No Dressing up, If it doesn't help with the sonics it is not added. Just "Music At Its Purest"

And at the end of the day no matter what products you choose

"It's All About What Sounds Right"​
And one more thing.

Team H-Audio is starting to rack up the wins in the lanes. In the 5 weeks in 7 different events from the east coast to the west coast we have 5 first place and 2 second place wins under our belts. Might not sound like much, but look at this way. We just started the product line in the US in October of 2009. Our first comp showing in the US was about 5 weeks ago. Not to bad I would say, and this is against some the most highly regarded brands on the market and some of the drivers retailing for 3-4 times the H-Audio price. 

But we all know install, tuning and hard work is what pays off. It just helps to have a quality product to back up all that hard work. Hard work and know how, beats high priced products and hope any day of the week. 

Not bragging or boasting or anything like that, I'm just truly very happy and excited for my guys to be doing so well and I take my hat off to them for their dedication and hard work. And for giving H-Audio the opportunity to prove ourselves. They, the competitors themselves, deserve all the credit not the product.

*So to Zach (Boostedrex) and Howard (Chefhow) congrats and keep up the amazing work.*


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Mark.  Like I've said since I got a hold of the Trinity. You keep making top notch drivers and I'll continue to promote them for you.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Thanks for the kind words Mark.  Like I've said since I got a hold of the Trinity. You keep making top notch drivers and I'll continue to promote them for you.


No problem sir, we will do our very best to keep turning out top notch products for a very reasonable price.

O and there is one more member here that has the Trinity and took second in USAC over the weekend in his first show in over 6 years and only lost be a couple of points to someone who has be competing and winning for about the past 5 or 6 years and this was with no real tune on his ride. I didn't say his name because I wasn't sure if he/she want it posted.

If he see this he will chime in.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Mark, its because of the time you give me on the phone and the little things you are willing to do to help I will keep promoting H-Audio, and I tell EVERYONE I CAN and EVERYONE that gets in my car what I am running. Like Zach said, you keep making top notch drivers and I too will continue to promote them.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> The Enigma Lfs is still a bit out. As soon as I have a prototype that does everything I would like for it to do, I will be able to give a better ETA.
> 
> There were a few set backs on a few products, because of an unforeseen and unexpected parting of companies. All for the best as we have some truly great products on the way to the market. Believe me when I say this; We at H-Audio are doing our best to ensure you have the best product for your hard earned money and continue to give you a product that will compete and/or exceed products costing 2-3 times our products.
> 
> No Bling, No Dressing up, If it doesn't help with the sonics it is not added. Just "Music At Its Purest"


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate your strive for quality products at competitive pricing. I've been increasingly interested to try out the H-audio line but I run a 2-way front stage. Once that Lfs tweeter is around, I may give it a shot and pick up a pair of the Ebonys to match.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

chefhow said:


> Thanks Mark, its because of the time you give me on the phone and the little things you are willing to do to help I will keep promoting H-Audio, and I tell EVERYONE I CAN and EVERYONE that gets in my car what I am running. Like Zach said, you keep making top notch drivers and I too will continue to promote them.


I will do want ever my resources allow me to do for you guys. As my resources grow so will the Level of support. Its a little hard with work, family, no sleep and only three people helping me and those people are me, myself and I!!

So thank you guys.




mSaLL150 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate your strive for quality products at competitive pricing. I've been increasingly interested to try out the H-audio line but I run a 2-way front stage. Once that Lfs tweeter is around, I may give it a shot and pick up a pair of the Ebonys to match.


Thank you for your interest, it truly means a lot to me. 

The Lfs Tweeter is the missing piece of the puzzle in the Harmony Series. But it has to be right. As all the other driver in the line perform up to standard and above there price point. The Low Fs must do the same.


----------

